# Spanish Passport / Citizenship



## Melly84 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to be posting this... if it is not, I apologise, but any help would be mostly appreciated!

I am currently living in Perth, Australia, born and bred. My Dad was born in Madrid but emigrated to Australia when he was 9 years old. I am wondering if I would be eligible to obtain a passport through him? As far as he is aware, he still has his Spanish Citizenship. Or do I need to become a citizen first, before I obtain a passport? 

Any help/advice would be great, very confused! 

Melly.84


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi , & welcome.
Shouldn't be a problem. To the Spanish you will always be a Spaniard due to your father. google ' obtaining spanish citizenship'.


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Husband says your father needs to have registered you at embassy, if not that needs to be done first.


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

That is interesting as I'm looking to get a Spanish passport too (for voting etc). I have a British passport and was told by the UK embassy that Spain doesn't recognize dual nationality. Can anyone speak from experience as to whether they had to surrender their passport when getting a Spanish one?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I think Spain do recognize Dual nationality, so maybe it's possible to do it in the reverse order! get Spanish passport 1st, then apply for a British passport  I'm sure some1 on here will tell you they tried and either succeeded or failed.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My friend who is British has both. We can apply for Spanish citizenship this year having been residents for 10 years.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

PokAlice said:


> That is interesting as I'm looking to get a Spanish passport too (for voting etc). I have a British passport and was told by the UK embassy that Spain doesn't recognize dual nationality. Can anyone speak from experience as to whether they had to surrender their passport when getting a Spanish one?


Spain doesn't , Britain does. You don't have to give up your British passport but to the Spaniards you'll be Spanish, Spanish & nothing but a Spaniard. 

Hepa, 10 years for me soon !


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

26 years for me, still got my proud Spanish passport!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys - think I will give it a go.


----------

